# SRAM Rival group, 2009 or 2011



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm looking at a couple of used bikes, one has 2009 rival another has 2011 rival. Let's assume roughly same mileage and usage and maintenance performed. Are there any major differences? Is the 2011 better because of features, materials, reliability, endurance, etc. or are they the same? Any known issues with either group?
Thanks for your opinions.


----------

